# Tires and Rims Naturally!



## dagoat12 (Mar 18, 2006)

I have read a lot of notes on this site. My question pertains to wheel size, can I get away with a 245/40/18 all around without any issues or fender rolling. I do not want to sacrifice the structure of the car if I can help it. are there any setbacks to doing this that I should be aware of. I currently have the 17's on my GTO with about 3000 miles on them, but the issue with the tire rubbing on the struts has made me a little nervous about keeping the stock rims and tires on my baby!:willy: any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i have 245/40/18's 8.5 all the way around. no rubbing for me. i have not rolled or cut fenders. take a look c


----------



## dagoat12 (Mar 18, 2006)

THX EEZ, I am finally on here. You remember I saw you on Buena Vista Road a few months back. I have the Blue GTO. I am about to get rims and tires. where did you go?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

bout time :lol: :cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

got mine from vip on veterns parkway. ptap and vip own by same person


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i dont no if you are a member of www.ls2gto.com but i hang out there to under the same name


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Those rims look too good. Damn - my list keeps getting longer. This car’s getting more expensive than my Benz. :confused


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I heard that. I'm going have to get a second job.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

thx guys


----------



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

*Offset?*



EEZ GOAT said:


> i have 245/40/18's 8.5 all the way around. no rubbing for me. i have not rolled or cut fenders. take a look c




Hey EEZ whats the offset on your wheels?


----------

